# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Veel pijn na voorspel

## Jussome

Hallo, ik ben 17 en ben nog maagd, sinds kort heb ik een vriendin die vaak de weekende bij mij blijft slapen, meestal is het langduurig knuffele en 'voorspel' tot een bepaald moment dat ik een schop onder mn balle krijg alsof zij mij een knietje geeft. Heb daarna nog lang er las van en dit gebeurt nu al 3 weke achter elkaar.. Ik sta al stijf van de zenuwen, laatstaan ik dadelijk ook nog iets aan mn balle heb ofz. 
Allemaal alvast bedankt  :Smile:

----------


## Jussome

Excuses ik ben ook nog besnode vanwege het feit mijn eikel gekneld werd.

----------

